# Wanted Juvie or Adult Sulcata.



## kfish7800 (Jun 15, 2014)

Help. I have everything all set up, and keep reading about all these unwanted Sulcata's. Can someone tell me where I can find one near Galveston, Texas? Thank you.


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2014)

I can't help you, but let us know when you get one.


----------



## kathyth (Jun 15, 2014)

Where do you live?
You might get ine from Craigslist that is no longer wanted.
Maybe a local tortoise club that fosters unwanted Sulcata's.


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 15, 2014)

Talk to Kelly ( aka tortadise) that's who I got Harry from .


----------



## Arsenal14 (Jun 17, 2014)

Seriously? I have tw0 you can have, just need more information.


----------



## kfish7800 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks all. I live near Houston Tx. I have a couple of leads now and hopefully I will find a Sulcata soon.


----------



## Arsenal14 (Jun 19, 2014)

I would be willing to set you up with either my male or my female. My problem is that the male is growing more and more aggressive towards the female this summer, even though they've been paired up for over 10 years. Unfortunately its beyond the usual bump and shove now and then, now he's bashing her and flipping her on her back and jamming his gulars into her face non stop. It only took a day to realize the intensity and quarantined the male in his own yard. Ive tried a few times a week since spring (8 weeks) to re introduce them however the male refuses to back down. I dread the winter since I only have one building for them to stay in and it is too small to split down the middle. I can post photos etc.


----------



## kfish7800 (Jun 21, 2014)

Arsenal14 said:


> I would be willing to set you up with either my male or my female. My problem is that the male is growing more and more aggressive towards the female this summer, even though they've been paired up for over 10 years. Unfortunately its beyond the usual bump and shove now and then, now he's bashing her and flipping her on her back and jamming his gulars into her face non stop. It only took a day to realize the intensity and quarantined the male in his own yard. Ive tried a few times a week since spring (8 weeks) to re introduce them however the male refuses to back down. I dread the winter since I only have one building for them to stay in and it is too small to split down the middle. I can post photos etc.



Hi Arsenal 14, please post photos.


----------



## Arsenal14 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## kfish7800 (Jun 26, 2014)

How beautiful. Is this the male or female?


----------



## Arsenal14 (Jun 26, 2014)

That is the male right above, the female is the one drinking water.


----------

